# Sprayed Paint Doesn't Stick to Edge



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Paint doesn't stick to the corners/edges on my sprayed cabinet doors - also missing in some of the deeper grain (oak, factory finished, now I'm spraying them with paint). They look GREAT except for the missing paint on the corners (wherever there's an outside corner on the door frame, including next to the center panel). Is there a way to prevent this from happening? I'm spraying the fronts today, and am hoping to prevent this problem from happening again. I sprayed the backs yesterday, which obviously aren't as important.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Were the cabinets already finished before you started painting? If so, you should sand them a bit.

Otherwise you need to very gently knock the corners down with some sand paper. The corners are too pointy for the paint to stick.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, they were factory finished, and now I'm painting them. I used deglosser on them instead of sanding, trying to avoid sanding. Are there any other ways to solve the problem?


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

The problem you're having is that the paint won't "wet" the cabinets. This can be for chemical reasons, such as using a paint on a surface that it's not compatible with due to surface energy (like wax on your car or rain-X), or it can be for mechanical reasons, like sharp corners.

In your case, it sounds like the paint you're using is just on edge of the range of surface energy to thoroughly wet out on the factory finish of your cabinets. If this is true, you may not get the best bond between your paint and your cabinets.

You can try more deglosser (I really don't know what that does), especially on the corners, and it might take care of it. Maybe rubbing the deglosser in with some steel wool will help, too. But if that doesn't work, try a primer first. Something made for going over existing finish and designed to bond well to other paints/finishes.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

My 50+ years have taught me that paint (or any liquid) draws away from very sharp edges. It helps to lightly sand the sharp corners slightly rounded, not much, just a little. Try it.

Planeman


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

primer would have helped this situation.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Deglosser? what's that about? 
I honestly never heard of it myself. Alistair


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

There are release agents used in the packaging materials and in some factories they spray down the transfer fixtures so the finish doesn't stick to them. a little rubs of and will repel finish over the top. a little sanding will remove it.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I sanded the edges today and got the first coat on the fronts. I think the edges are going to do better. Thanks to all for the words of wisdom. This site is wonderful!!!


----------

